# CASTELLANIZACION - Toy atascado help(Chapao)

## flaab_0n

Hola a todos

Veres estoy instalando Gentoo en un nuevo ordena y resulta que no consigo castellanizarlo.

Estoy siguiendo http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Castellanizar_Gentoo

Y resulta que he hecho todos los pasos y la terminal esta en castellano y los programas tambien. Pero yo NO puedo escribir simbolos castellanos sigo teniendo mi teclado en ingles.

Pego mis archivos de configuracion.

```

localhost flaab # cat /etc/rc.conf 

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

#UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.5"

```

```

localhost flaab # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

#Usar este keymap si deseamos ISO8859-15 

KEYMAP="es euro2"

 

#Comentar esta opcion si disponemos de un ppc(apple-mac)

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

```

```

localhost flaab # cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont 

# /etc/conf.d/consolefonf

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

```

localhost flaab # cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

```

Todo esta castellanizado menos mi teclado, que sigue sin escribir acentos enies y tal...

Ideas bienvenidas! Gracias.

----------

## zx80

Prueba con el /etc/X11/xorg.conf poniendole "es" en el "XkbLayout"

Sino prueba reemergiendo Glibc con la verificacion de q la USE del lenguaje esté en "es". Tb puedes añadir al make.conf  LINGUAS="es"

----------

## flaab_0n

Podrias pegarme tu xorg.conf plis??

Asias.

----------

## zx80

Ahí va:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # File generated by xorgconfig.
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas.. me pasa algo bastante extraño.

Compile Kde4.3.5, las locales estan ok, el teclado esta ok. Compile el paquete kde-l10n con estos parametros

```
Tuxito pablo # emerge -av kde-l10n

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.3.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -bn_IN -ca -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

```

Resulta que me tradujo el menu "casi" en su totalidad. Pero no konsole, y algunas en las configuraciones de sistema tengo cosas en ingles. NO entiendo porque pasa esto a medias... 

Alguna idea? 

En mi make.conf tengo 

```
LINGUAS="es_AR es es_LA"
```

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En mi make.conf tengo 
> 
> ```
> ...

  Que esto no debería estar en el archivo "/etc/profile" y exportado?

```
export LINGUAS="es_AR"
```

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Lo arregle con este otro post.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6302360.html#6302360

Gracias!

----------

